# Over the phone interview: what do I do?



## Rosco (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok, so I am going to be having an over the phone interview for a summerstock internship in New Jersey, and I am VERY NERVOUS! I have never had an over the phone interview(and very little interviews as it is). I am really excited about this oppertunity and would love to nail it, I feel like I am ready and prepared, but I still am afraid of not conveying that over the phone. I have been told to appear confident and ask questions, but I really feel like I need more advice on the subject. 

So any advice?


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 14, 2011)

Phone Interview: Tips and Tricks - Pongo Resume has good suggestions.


The only way to allay your nervousness is to practice! Ask a friend, or better yet a teacher, to call you for a mock interview, or several. 

Make sure you have the same copy of your cover letter/resume/application as the interviewer. It's likely you'll be asked questions about it.

Remember, you're interviewing the employer at the same time they're interviewing you. Make them convince you why you would want to leave beautiful Tucson to spend the summer in New Jersey.


----------



## cpf (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll add "kick back" and "relax" to the list of tips. As derekleffew said, just have your CV within reach since they'll (no doubt) reference something you included, and even if they don't you can refer to it in your answers. Other than that, just get yourself comfortable, they don't know what you're wearing or what your facial expressions are, and, of course, 2 minutes in you'll forget you were ever nervous in the first place


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2011)

Write the question down if you can or take short notes. I tend to ramble on these type of things. At least make enough of a note of what the question is so you know what you are driving after. After all, many interview type questions are meant to be leading. Never hesitate to ask "Did that answer your question?". Overall though, relax. Half of an interview is your personality. If its a panel interview, take note of everyone on the panel. I have been on both sides of panel interviews, they can be annoying and frustrating. If its an one on one, you have a bit more opportunity to get your personality over. Also, have questions ready for the interviewer about the job or about any other specifics. 

Phone interviews suck in general. There is some advice on how to do them here: Landing a Summerstock Job - ControlBooth


----------



## erichart (Mar 15, 2011)

Try to do it in a quiet, comfortable place if you can; ideally, you would have no interruptions during it. If you are being called on your cell phone, make sure the battery won't die and you have a strong signal. If it's a landline, make sure the line is open and that no one else in the house will try to use it while you're talking.

Other than those specific technical issues, just try and relax as everyone else has said. You will never fully get rid of the nervousness, but try and remember they are calling because they want to learn more about you, not because they want to judge you.


----------



## JChenault (Mar 15, 2011)

Consider getting some kind of hands free device for your phone. 

It is easier ( at least for me ) to take notes and be myself if I don't have one hand holding the receiver up to my head.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 15, 2011)

Prepare yourself as you would for any interview. Some people may be able to pull off doing the phone interview in their pajamas, lounging on the couch, but I find dressing the part and sitting at a table or desk mentally prepares me much more. If possible, I recommend using a landline where you are less likely to have a dropped call, nor will you have an issue with clarity of your voice. As the article said, your voice is your only tool in this interview, so I would probably have a glass of water nearby so that you can ensure that your voice is in its best shape (you don't want to go hoarse in the middle). Keep a pencil and paper ready so that you can take notes on what the offer is and if you need reminders about the question or write down your own questions to ask later. For that matter, try to think of questions that you might have about the position and its requirements before the interview so that if they are not answered, you have them available to ask at the end of the interview.
Keep your answers brief and concise. It's pretty easy to ramble on when you don't have facial expressions to judge whether or not the interviewer(s) understand your answer. If they need clarification, they should ask for it, if you feel that you haven't answered the question in a manner that they might understand, you can ask if you sufficiently answered it. 
Don't use slang unless it is pertinent to the question and relevant to the field. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## auralpaz (Mar 19, 2011)

TakE notes take notes take notes. Very important. Sometimes you will get a multi part question. Write down your selling points. Ideas you have and topics you want to hit.


----------

